# Walk-in Campsites



## Lleaff (May 3, 2018)

I've got an 8 year old daughter who wants to go 'real' camping. I'm not sure where she picked it up, but I guess the car camping experience is lacking...

What I'd like to find is a walk-in rustic campsite that would require only a mile or two walk. Something where we can throw on a pack with our tent and gear and stay out the night. I'm in the Detroit area but driving distance isn't really that important.

Researching this is proving to be time consuming so I thought I'd see if anyone here might have suggestions. 

Pinckney Blind Lake Rustic is the closes I've found so far but the walk in is 7 miles.
http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/details.aspx?id=445&type=SPCG

A little more than either of us will be able to handle. Interestingly the Pure Michigan site says 'Backpack camping is available along the Potawatomi Trail'. I'm not sure how to interpret this, does anyone have any insight?
https://www.michigan.org/property/pinckney-recreation-area


Thanks for the help

Denis


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Craig Lake State Park.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Denis, this is a bit of a drive for you but it sounds just like what you are looking for...
https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/hmnf/recarea/?recid=18850

I've taken my kids a couple times as test runs before doing longer trips. The trail back to Bowman Lake is probably 0.3-0.4 miles, then there is a loop around the lake with 4 designated campsites spread out around the lake that are free, first-come first-serve. They generally have a fire ring, a tent pad (just a flat sand/gravel spot), and maybe a couple logs to use for benches. No toilets or picnic tables. Very quiet. I haven't seen all sites occupied at the same time. It is possible that there are bears in the general area, so we hang our food in a bear bag.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

Negwegon State Park North of Harrisville. Beautiful sandy beach on Lake Huron. Little bit of a hike or you can canoe the shoreline. If traveling by kayak or canoe, the portage distance from the parking lot to the beach is about 1/8 mile. There are signs along the shore to indicate the location. Site #1 Blue Bell (1.1 mi.) Site #2 Twin Pines (1.6 mi.) Site #3 Pewabic (1.8 mi.) Site #4 South Point (2.2 mi,)


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

With a few restrictions, dispersed camping is allowed in Michigan state owned land and federal forest land. I generally shy away from established campgrounds unless it is out of season and expectations of having additional "guests" is low.

Just pick a general area, leave an itinerary with someone and establish your own rustic camp spot. You don't have to hike far to to get a real camping experience.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you really want an adventure and have a boat, try Lime Island in the St. Mary's River off Raber. Tie up at the old village site and hike to the camping platforms on the south end. FM


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Reid Lake in Glennie is a great one. Maybe a mile walk in. There are docks to fish off too. Good panfishing there, well at least twenty years ago there was. Havent been there in a long time.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/hmnf/recarea/?recid=18804


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

There are islands to camp on in the au sable by lumberman's monument. Went years ago and had a blast. great fishing and secluded. Gotta go again sometime.


----------

